# Can faulty rotors damage calipers?



## Inferno317 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd like to start off by stating that I don't know much about cars so I'm not sure if this is a dumb question.

Last week, I took my car in to get the tires rotated and balanced. While there, they showed me that the right caliper was sticking and that I needed to replace both calipers. They told me that the caliper had also damaged the rotor so both of those needed to be replaced as well as the brake pads. The grand total came to $600.....which I don't have at the moment.

Since it seems the caliper is the most important, I was considering just replacing the calipers and replacing the rotors and pads when I had the money to do so. If I do so, is it possible to damage the new caliper with the faulty rotor? Thanks.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

A faulty caliper can ruin a rotor, but only the rotor that works with the faulty caliper. It will not ruin the rotor on the opposite side. Since you're on a budget, replace the bad caliper and rotor. Unless the other rotor is worn down below it's safe limits. If it is, it will have to be replaced. Pads will have to be replaced, regardless of the condition of the calipers and rotors.

Did you ask if the rotors could be turned? IE milled to a new surface? Sometimes they can, sometimes they can't. 

You might want to look up the parts on an auto site like Autozone and see what the parts would cost.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

if you don't feel any pulsing in your pedal from a warped rotor your should be fine. I would get the caliper replaced though that can be dangerous to have a caliper to lock up pulls your car abruptly to the side that locked up.


----------



## skyjd (Dec 2, 2008)

Inferno317 said:


> I'd like to start off by stating that I don't know much about cars so I'm not sure if this is a dumb question.


Hi Inferno317, and Welcome to TSF!
Not to worry, the only dumb question is the one not asked.
bruiser,and nonamedsomebody also offered good advice.



Inferno317 said:


> Last week, I took my car in to get the tires rotated and balanced. While there, they showed me that the right caliper was sticking and that I needed to replace both calipers.


Although, it’s not necessary to replace Calipers in pairs, it sounds reasonable; do you frequent this shop, for your vehicle’s needs?



Inferno317 said:


> They told me that the caliper had also damaged the rotor so both of those needed to be replaced as well as the brake pads. The grand total came to $600.....which I don't have at the moment.


Did they show you the rotor? Did the rotor have any gouges in it? Could you see any cracks in the rotor?
Again rotors do not need to be replaced in pairs.



Inferno317 said:


> Since it seems the caliper is the most important, I was considering just replacing the calipers and replacing the rotors and pads when I had the money to do so. If I do so, is it possible to damage the new caliper with the faulty rotor? Thanks.


Yes, it is possible to incur some damage. If the caliper was sticking, the pads will be wedge shape, with one side thicker, than the other.

When I’ve done brake jobs I’ve always replaced the pads in pairs; drivers, and passenger side, and only replaced the bad caliper, and/or rotor.
Don’t forget, when you change a caliper, you also have to bleed the brake system.

Send more information on your vehicle, and I can get you a ballpark figure.


----------



## Mr.Dee (Jan 28, 2009)

hi, :wave:
Mate if your that broke, u might wanna try yourself a bit of a patch up job,
I've had the same problem, in my situation it was just a slide pin in the caliper and was resolved by me sanding it with a piece of emery paper and greasing it up, basically getting the seized pin to slide freely again, no big deal. (i wouldn't tell this o a customer but . . . )there is no point reconditioning or replacing a caliper if the hydraulic piston it self isn't seized at all.
Also the seized caliper wouldn't have caused the disc (rotor) to be warped, it would have just scared it, you will be able to see that yourself when your doing the job, if your pads have some meat left on them, just put them back in if cash is tight(if you replace rotor you will need to replace pads or they wont 'face up' and bed in well, and if you replace pads they might not bed in to a scared rotor well).
Worst case scenario you do a patch up job and your brakes make a slight noise from the scar left on the rotor, would still be safe though.
Hope that helps


----------



## skyjd (Dec 2, 2008)

Mr.Dee said:


> hi, :wave:


Now why didn't I think of that? 
To me that is part and parcel to doing a Brake job. Even did as you've suggested; when I felt a little chatter.....Got under there, everything looked good, so all I did was clean up the pin, and where the caliper slides on the support. Good to go......


----------



## Inferno317 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a 2003 Mustang coupe.

They showed me the rotor but I couldn't tell that it was warped......just saw striations on it. They did, however, get me to spin the unaffected tire.....it moved freely. Then they had me try to spin the tire with the stuck caliper. It wouldn't move for me. The mechanic had to use both hands to move it himself.

If you think just greasing the pin will work, I know a mechanic that used to work at the used car dealership across the street from my workplace. He now works at an actual dealership so he's not around much but I'll see if I can get in touch with him. Otherwise, I suppose I'll just have to try to replace the calipers and the one rotor. 

Thanks again, everyone!!!


----------

